# Burton SLX... possible to park? going too stiff and ruining my freestyle is my concer



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey. As in the title.
Gear is all mid-stiff aimed at all mountain.
Love speed, love kickers, mostly grabs and smaller spins (540 tops atm), have the odd jib/rail day.

Need new boots... coming from a low end northwave (started at 4/10 flex, now probably a 1-2)

Will the slx make park insane? Avoiding the ion for that exact reason


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Bumpedy booooomp


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A boot is only too stiff if YOU think it's too stiff. I've ridden mid-soft all the way to the stiffest boots in a brand line. And I rode everywhere. Rails a lot too. If it fits great, but it.


----------

